

Elon Musk Says SpaceX Making 'Progress' Toward Mars Colony - chriskanan
http://www.space.com/25934-elon-musk-mars-colony-spacex-rockets.html

======
jesusmichael
hahahaha?

------
jesusmichael
Haha....

